# PSI Gloss Sealer - What is it?



## arcwick08 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey team,

This might not be a kosher thing to ask, I'm not sure... if it isn't please remove.

Anywho, I've been using the PSI Gloss Sealer for several months now and have been thrilled with the results. Here's the link;

PSI Gloss Sealer: 8oz at Penn State Industries

Now, you also notice this stuff is $20+ dollar per 8oz. That's a bit pricey. I know its some kind of lacquer, but was wondering if any of the brighter minds here knew what other magic sauce they mix in?

Cheers!

ac


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 4, 2012)

Kevin Brady - Pen-Making Tutorial

Here is a link talking about what you are asking.  The author says it is basically the same as regular laquer.


----------



## azamiryou (Dec 4, 2012)

The Kevin Brady link refers to the "super gloss"; according to the reviews at PSI, the "gloss" is actually much glossier than the "super gloss". There must be some difference...

Adam, there should be an MSDS for it that might contain some clues. I don't see a link to one on the web site, but I think PSI is required to provide it to you if you ask.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a link to the MSDS for this material - http://www.pennstateind.com/MSDS/PKFRICT3_MSDS.pdf.  Tells you more than you want to know.

There are three products in the PSI line of friction finishes.  The sealer (that you asked about) is basically BLO and shellac.  I think you could probably use Bullseye Sanding Sealer from the big box store in its place; it's much less expensive.

The gloss and semi-gloss friction finishes are lacquer-based finishes that don't appear to include any BLO.  I've used the gloss version - it's good stuff, and seems to hold up fairly well in some 'daily-carry' applications.  It also seems to go a long way (I've been working on the same 8oz can for nearly two years), but I can't offer any truly scientific data on that point since I use a lot of different finishing products.


----------



## arcwick08 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well holy smokes, you guys are awesome! Thanks, Louie, for the msds link!


----------



## zig613 (Dec 4, 2012)

At one time I thought I had read that the PSI stuff was actually Turner's Magic Turner's Magic re-packaged?  Edit-- I guess the link to the MSDS sheet confirmed what I thought I had read... manufactured by Wood-Write.

Wade


----------



## arcwick08 (Dec 5, 2012)

It kills me that the darn can says "lacquer-based friction drying sealer".. Yet there is exactly NO lacquer in it! I'm sure glad I didn't try to thin it with lacquer thinner! 
Going by the msds, I'm going to try a mix of 1 part BLO to 4 parts de-waxed shellac and see how it stacks up


----------

